# Deer mount?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

nice buck at the taxidermist. He told me 10 months turn around. I Dropped it off first week of January. How often do you get updates? a few people asked me about it today and said 10mos is long.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

10 months is fast for someone that does good work. Most are a year or more. He'll call you when it's done. If it gets to next Dec. and you haven't heard anything, check in.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

10 months isn't long at all.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

The last one I had done took 8 months, I took it to him the first week in November before there were too many others in front of mine. I never called him checking on how it was coming he said it would be 8-9 months when I dropped it off.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That's not terrible. All depends how busy they are and if they are doing it full time or part time. The guy that has done mine has had them done in 5-6 months but I have also always dropped them off in the beginning of November so before he started to get a bunch.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Here's a good rule of thumb when dealing with a good taxidermist. If he says 10 months that is an estimate not a deadline. Do not bother them calling asking if your mount is done wasting thier valuable time having them answer the phone when they could be doing thier work that makes them money. When your mount is done they will call you. Calling bothering them only makes them cranky. Most do them in order that they are received. Mounts payed in full when dropped off might get you bumped up if you are one of thier good customers.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Seems like a long time to me... Most of mine have been done in about 4 months and are good quality. It does not take 10 months to good work, it takes 10 months because you have allot of work. Which in turn tells you that it's probably good work.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Every mount ive had done has taken roughly 8 months and all those deer were killed in Oct or Nov so I dont think 10 months is too long considering you were probably one of the last deer dropped off for the year which would put your deer at the back of the line.


----------

